# Calcium for floppy ears



## princess'momma (Feb 2, 2005)

Just a quick question, I was at the vet yesterday taking Princess to her last puppy vacs (yippe) and the vet's secretary recommended giving her calcium vitamin supplements to help her ears stand up. She's almost four months so they may still stand up on their own but has anyone heard of this and is it a good option?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i've never heard of it.... i'm curious to hear what everyone else has to say about it....


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I've never heard of that either.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes actually it's a very good option and why it works I have no idea but it does. Truthfully I gave Marcus low fat yogurt, which he adores.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

absolutely! when puppies are teething their calcium levels can get sort of low. The Yogurt works great and they love it.  It also has "acidophilis" in it (good bacteria) which is good for them.  

sandra


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree re the Yogurt   

I'm not a vet but , I'd personally be a little careful re large amounts of calcium supplement ( not the yogurt that's fine  ) 
as I'm sure too much calcium can cause problems too .


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

my vet told me not to make a big deal about it , if he's not a show dog then it just gives him personalty. makes him different from any other dog. she's not worried i stopped being worried, i think it makes him cuter


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

my beni had this problem aswell.
he had it till he was about 5 months.
i read somewhere you can massage the ears...or something?
i did it and beni loved the fuss so i suppose it wont hurt to do it.
also i have read that some people tape the ears up for a few weeks which sometimes corrects the problems???
never done that to beni but thought i should mention it!!!

i did love benicio with his floppy ears, very funny!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Moka is now about 4months and both his ears stand up all the time now, so i guess it's good when you wait


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Yes, you can tape the ears for a couple of days at a time if you think they are having a hard time standing on there own. Here is our Kosmo before having his taped (they should be taped loosly with a low tack tape and in the middle of the ear vs. at the base of the ear)










What they look like taped:









What his ears look like now:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Kosmos looks adorable either way.......you have a great looking chi family.


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

ahh soo sweet with the tape on their ears!!!!
:wave:


----------



## princess'momma (Feb 2, 2005)

Thank you all for your comments. Of course I love my princess just as she is, but was curious to know if this was recommendable, actually my hubbie likes the way she looks with her ears up. Thanks again :wave: We are trying the tape for a couple days....


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Fold the ear over like a taco shell and tape them in the middle of the ear but not too tight. Leave the tape for a few days and then remove it, leave it off for the day and if the ear flops again, tape them again. Repeat the process until they will stand on their own untaped. We had to do this at the suggestion of our breeder because Kosmo has extra large ears. He's finally starting to grow into them now but our other 2 boys ears stood on their own with time.


----------

